# Your Hometown...



## FREKI

A pic and a name of your hometown is all I ask of you 


Mine: Copenhagen








Link: http://i50.tinypic.com/2lk5lac.png


----------



## RawLee

Budapest


----------



## earthJoker

Pfäffikon, ZH


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Monterrey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2933141259/


----------



## spotila

Napier, New Zealand


----------



## Slartibartfas

Vienna


----------



## Discu

Düsseldorf



Source: Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

MEXICO CITY.....


----------



## null

Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, China


----------



## Manila-X

*香港*










That's actually my neighbourhood down there!


----------



## Somnifor

The Twin Cities: Minneapolis-St Paul.


----------



## Hasse78

Södertälje, Sweden. (A small place)


----------



## wjfox

London, UK


----------



## Ecological

*Brum*


----------



## staff

Malmö-Copenhagen, Scandinavian Twin Cities kay:


----------



## Koen Acacia

The Hague, picture made by skyscrapercitizen [email protected]


----------



## Davee

Christchurch, New Zealand


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong


----------



## friedemann

Winterlingen, Germany:








(photo from flickr)


----------



## DiggerD21

Hamburg


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

Born in Guarujá, São Paulo










Raised in São Paulo city, São Paulo










Spending holidays and vacations in my hometown Guarujá and also in Santos, a historic city with the biggest port of Brazil.


----------



## city3456789

Boston, MA


----------



## WpG_GuY

Winnipeg


----------



## Valentinian I

Vinkovci, Croatia (37000)


----------



## poshbakerloo

*London, England*


----------



## Neitzsche

Auckland - NZ


----------



## Keithire

Omaha, NE


----------



## Boscorelli

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Amrafel

Bratislava, Slovakia









from imhd.sk


----------



## India101

Mumbai, India


----------



## Arvid.

*Reine Norway*

My very (!) small hometown of Reine, Norge/Norway.

I work in Stockholm now, but I think you can see why it's always in my heart.


----------



## Dj-Danio

*Copenhagen*

Copenhagen.


----------



## MiamiMan305




----------



## Boscorelli

Dj-Danio said:


> Copenhagen.


Nice to see a picture of Copenhagen in snow!


----------



## schmidt

Blumenau, Brazil (300,000 inhabitants)


----------



## city_thing

London. Though now I call Melbourne home.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

*Pavia - Italy * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tohr/2234773123/in/set-72157604708809364/


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda

My hometown is Breda, the Netherlands with 185.000 inhabitans


----------



## cna

London looks bustling and nice.


----------



## Natsudie

^ Beautiful cities 

León, Mx


----------



## corredor06

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Even I don't agree. I hate it here, but I could think or worse places to live.


Why i would love to have a nice beach like that in front of my apartment.


----------



## sky-eye

*Sittard / Holland *


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Frankfurt am Main

Skyline Frankfurt :cheers:
© Sebastian Trandafir


----------



## almere2009

Almere, Netherlands (190.000)


----------



## LFellipe

*Presidente Prudente - Brazil* (210,000)

Park at University Campus


----------



## Norkey

Liberec(Reichenberg), North Bohemia, Czechia


----------



## bosman

I grew up in two places:

San Jose, California, USA










Tucson, Arizona, USA


----------



## eklips

Grew up in:

Vernon (pop 25 000), in the Normandie region in northern France on the Seine river, not very far from Paris:










And Paris (pop 10 000 000 )


----------



## xXFallenXx

Here's Temecula:


----------



## WrathChild

Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Skyline_FFM

xXFallenXx said:


> Here's Temecula:


This mountain view is awesome!


----------



## poshbakerloo

I grow up just outside of Macclesfield, Cheshire or 'Smacklesfield' as its known to some haha. Just outside Manchester, about 20mins on the train to Piccadilly!

Its a nice medium sized town, populations: 50,688

But its known as a bit of a 'rich chav' town, loads of money around but most of it is spent on gold chains and cars haha


----------



## xXFallenXx

Skyline_FFM said:


> This mountain view is awesome!


Yes, but it only looks like that 2 days a year.


----------



## louklak NI

Belfast, Northern Ireland





































Castle Antrim


----------



## spectre000

St. Paul, Minnesota.


----------



## Fab87

Verona (pop 265k) , Italy


----------



## poshbakerloo

spectre000 said:


> St. Paul, Minnesota.


I really wanna go there at some point!


----------



## TomTack

www.ilovebelgium.be


----------



## Mike____

Ninove Belgium
only 36.000 inhabitans


----------



## Chicagoago

Iowa City, Iowa - USA


----------



## I. R. M.

*BELGRADE, SERBIA* - my city (population / 2.000.000)


----------



## El Mariachi

*Milwaukee, WI USA* 
600,000/1.7 million


----------



## city_thing

^^ I would love to visit Milwaukee. Ideally, I'd love to spend a few years living there.

One day...


----------



## Alpos

_*Van Turkey








Population:200.000*_


----------



## El Mariachi

city_thing said:


> ^^ I would love to visit Milwaukee. Ideally, I'd love to spend a few years living there.
> 
> One day...


make sure if you do, you come in summer because your opinion of the place might be a bit different in winter. :lol:

I'm kidding. You will get used to the cold after awile!


----------



## KiwiGuy

Nelson, New Zealand


----------



## Mateusz

Jelenia Góra, Poland


----------



## Tchild2

Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Dank City

Bethesda, Maryland, USA (55,000 residents)


























Located on the Washington Metro's Red Line this city is on the border of the District of Columbia and 30 miles from Baltimore's Inner Harbor.


----------



## dutchmaster

^^ Very dense for just 55K..


----------



## Dank City

dutchmaster said:


> ^^ Very dense for just 55K..


There's HRT that feeds into DC and its really just a placename in the 8.5million person Baltimore/Washington Metro Area.


----------



## eklips

^^ brings back memories, I used to live not very far in the 90's (Rockville and Silver Spring), didn't include it as my hometown though because it just doesn't feel this way


----------



## schmidt

Bethesda! Fallout 3!


----------



## Quall

Sudbury, Ontario (pop. 157,000)










it's poo


----------



## gfd08

*Montevideomy city (1.350.000 hab.)*

View from its bay to the Old City and its Port


----------



## Bartje83

Am I the first to post Amsterdam?

Amsterdam, Netherlands. Metro area around 1,5 million. 

First pic from google, second one was the view from my first apartment (NYE on this pic)


----------



## Pisling

^^ Amsterdam is one damn fine city! But isn't the metro area around 2.2 million?


----------



## Puinkabouter

According to Eurostat, the LUZ (larger urban zone - being the european equivalent of the American "Metro Area") of Amsterdam has 1,443,258 inhabitants, making it the 39th largest urban zone in Europe (excl. Russia).


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal 1.9 million 

Metro 3.8 million









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddanzig/2828946733/in/photostream/


----------



## brisavoine

My hometown (part of it):


----------



## gfd08

brisavoine said:


> My hometown (part of it):


What a beautifl place! . Which is the name of your town?


----------



## brisavoine

Yes, it's a beautiful but totally unknown place, and I wish to keep it that way (unknown).


----------



## gfd08

brisavoine said:


> Yes, it's a beautiful but totally unknown place, and I wish to keep it that way (unknown).


Ok, I totally agree with you; I think your home is an umpolished jewell, and it's best to leave it that way. But it doesn't mean I won't look for it on the web, :lol:


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City, Panama*

*As seen from Metropolitan Natural Park









View of city and harbour from Ancon Hill






*


----------



## ArkinMourad

sorry everyone I spent very long time search the pictures of my own hometown on the network which hard to find , 
especially forget to think that people would upset about that or somebody gonna say something negative .
I better delete .feel stupid myself for my own stupid goodwill .
such waste of time. 
anyone who gonna post your hometown next to me remember that you have to post ''a picture'' 
if not someone gonna call you rude or something negative.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

No need to visit anymore, you've seen it all now :|

Even though I thought the OP said post "a" picture.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> No need to visit anymore, you've seen it all now :|


My thoughts exactly.
It's pretty rude to post THAT many pictures.


----------



## anteat

Doncaster, South Yorkshire, United Kingdom


----------



## CWB_IAH

Curitiba, Brazil 1.8 million people


----------



## cardinals1

Maribor (116,000)



























Author: Opasni 1982


----------



## Ja-ros

Nowe, Poland


----------



## yoshef

Liverpool









pic by cassini2008


----------



## olhol

Tallinn, Estonia:


----------



## Sena_KG

Kragujevac, Serbia


----------



## Zitterd02

Sittard, the Netherlands


----------



## nixy

Kragujevac, Serbia


----------



## dutchmaster

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


----------



## Pisling

^^ That "flood" of trees in Porto Alegre looks quite amazing.


----------



## Kato

Curitiba - South of Brazil 









rogernoguti-Panoramio


----------



## rizki2lancer

*Bandung, Indonesia*

*Night View*









*Night View 2*


----------



## Chrissib

In a small suburb of Frankfurt, at the bottom of the picture. 


You can see our airport.


----------



## Pisling

*Edit:* This thread has been cleaned up, so I just delete this post.


----------



## aspirin

Buelach, ZH, Switzerland


----------



## mWoods

(Not sure what happened, but the image link doesn't seem to be working.)


----------



## Lindemann

Leon, Spain


----------



## jardelinio

Craiova (Romania)


----------



## yashchauhan

My hometown...._*Awadh-e-Lucknow*_ or Lucknow!

Riverfront..


















City center..



























Central Bank









Cathedral Chruch College









hIndu Temple with elephant and cow guarding the gate..


----------



## yashchauhan

Bustling suburbs...a whole new city U/C










Old city...









An art deco cinema hall...such theaters and cinemas are very common in my city









Crowded Old city streets.....INDIAN STEREOTYPE









La Martiniers' College(three in the world...one in Lucknow,other in Calcutta and Lyon,France)


----------



## yashchauhan

lucknow CBD u/c..


----------



## TheCanadianEuro

You see I have grown up (but not completely yet!) in many different communities-
London,Ontario-









Ingersoll,Ontario-









Calgary,Alberta-









Toronto,Ontario-









and for my latest stop,Parry Sound,Ontario-









Pictures from selected community websites,wikipedia,or google search results.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

It should be forbidden to place these enormous banners and outdoors on the façades of the buildings. This is a real eyesore. And a pity because the building itself is a treasure...







hno:


----------



## arquitekto

manila
















































































:lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Just a small town:

Sint-Truiden, Belgium, pop 39.000, founded: 655
















Picture Afther WWII








Old 18th century drawing:


----------



## brazilteen

Sorocaba My hometown it is not perfect but i feel good here =D


----------



## Skyline_FFM

brazilteen said:


> Sorocaba My hometown* it is not perfect *but i feel good here =D


So you are in best company here. Since there is no such thing as a perfect place. And if you feel good there, it might be the best place for you. This is what counts. 
BTW: The city looks very tidy and well-developed! kay:


----------



## Egide

Dordrecht, The Netherlands 120.000 inhabitans.


----------



## bamsefar

Randers, inhabitants 60,227, Denmark


----------



## City of Rain

Bergen









i know its big but im too lazy to resize it.. just tell me if i should remove it.


----------



## alama

My hometown Maputo-Mozambique( I miss it so much)


















_none of the pics above belong to me_


----------



## liana_1008

there are so many interesting things we dont know , or we only know some from the indirect ways.

my aim is to let us know each other better and get access to the new cultures and countries directly. well it is a huge project , and all the things we can do is just the tiny spot in the space , but i do believe that without thoes tiny ppl and tiny spots the space would never exist.

so welcome to join my QQ group

group name is From the earth 

group number is 113431233

Let's share our different cultures and ideas.
We all from the earth .
We should know eath other better 

（QQ is a kind of software like msn or yahoo messager but really amazing and also very popular in china..almost every chinese has QQ account if u are interested in it , u can download here http://www.imqq.com/ ）


----------



## Skyline_FFM

alama said:


> My hometown Maputo-Mozambique( I miss it so much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _none of the pics above belong to me_


Looks lovely! :yes:


----------



## alama

It is indeed!


----------



## Elbröwer

Magdeburg (230k,east germany)








Quelle


----------



## Fabian2412

My hometown near the sea



Jeromeo said:


> Den Haag gezien vanaf de Haagsche Zwaan op 03-06-2010
> 
> Scrol-------->


----------



## Elvenking

Gdynia, 250K, northern Poland, harbor city next to Gdansk on Baltic Sea coast.


----------



## The_Alchemist

Koper/Capodistria - Slovenia, cca 23.000 inhabitants


----------



## nacnuD 2:-)

*LEGAZPI CITY*, Philippines

Bienvenido!



[dx] said:


>


Click here to see more pictures of my lovely city.


----------



## Castor_Game

*SAN ILDEFONSO OR LA GRANJA*



Castor_Game said:


> My village has two names, San ldefonso or La Granja (The Farm). Was the Summer Court of the Spanish monarchy in the eighteenth and nineteenth.
> 
> Today it is one of the most beautiful villages in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchm


San Ildefonso, or La Granja, or La Granja de San Ildefonso, is a town and municipality in the province of Segovia, Spain, situated 50 miles (80 km) northwest of Madrid. The population as of the 2008 census was 5,637. Philip V built a splendid palace (La Granja) in the town in 1721-24. It has been called "the Versailles of Spain".


----------



## weava

my hometown: Springfield, MO (approx. 1/2 million metro)
random new interchange, it works surprisingly well even though you drive on the wrong side of the road across the bridge.


----------



## Alexpilsen

*Porto Alegre - Brasil*

















​


----------



## nacnuD 2:-)

[dx] said:


> *Link to Legazpi City and Albay Province Thread Archives*





[dx] said:


> Join us at the *Legazpi City Facebook Page*! kay:
> 
> 
> Panorama by Sir Monsi


Please visit our *Legazpi City & Albay Province Thread 32* (click the link below).


----------



## poshbakerloo

weava said:


> my hometown: Springfield, MO (approx. 1/2 million metro)
> random new interchange, it works surprisingly well even though you drive on the wrong side of the road across the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


WOW!


----------



## kjetilab

Drammen, Norway (pop: 60.000)


----------



## icehot

deleted


----------



## icehot

My home town is Moscow - one of the most expensive cities in the World


----------



## icehot

"random new interchange, it works surprisingly well even though you drive on the wrong side of the road across the bridge"


Why did they make it like this??


----------



## Mike____

Ninove, population around 30.000+


----------



## engenx4

Governador Valadares- Brazil (250.000)


----------



## nacnuD 2:-)

*LEGAZPI CITY, Philippines*



[dx] said:


> Source: MyBicol


Click the link below to see more pics...


----------



## Bartolo

icehot said:


> "random new interchange, it works surprisingly well even though you drive on the wrong side of the road across the bridge"
> 
> 
> Why did they make it like this??


So that when you enter and exit you don't have to cross traffic.


----------



## Dancing Banana

somewhere in switzerland..


----------



## Zmey

....


----------



## bd popeye

I grew up in Cincinnati Ohio..This is how it looked about three years ago. A view from the North looking south at downtown.



I left Cincinnati in August 1971 and joined the USN. I spent most of my Navy years stationed somewhere in San Diego CA. And spent a total of 26 of my adult years in San Diego!





> San Diego skyline December 4, 2007.photo by Justin Cote


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## Danielle Bandeira

São Paulo - Brazil


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore:


----------



## WonderlandPark

Los Angeles born and raised


----------



## isakres

Born and rised in *Monterrey,Mx* Pop: 3,500,000 Metro Area.










Lived for a short period in *Cancun*, but also feels like home. Pop: 600,000


----------



## Rocky031

Osijek,Croatiaopulation 120000 people



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brazilteen

*SOROCABA-SP BRAAAAAASIIIIIL*


----------



## Robson_Lima

*Sorocaba City - southeast -Brazil*

Population - 610.000 peoples


----------



## PanaManiac

^^*The sky is the the subject, the skyline is purely incidental. Fascinating concept...*


----------



## Rocky031

Again Osijek



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thermo

The city I can proudly call home: Antwerp


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

^^ That tower in the second image :drool: I think I'm in love with it.


----------



## Thermo

He's great, isn't he 



> The Boerentoren (English: farmers' tower) or KBC Tower is the tallest building and the second tallest structure in Antwerp, Belgium (after the Cathedral of Our Lady (Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal)). The building was constructed between 1929 and 1932 and was originally 87.5 metres (287 ft) high. It's often considered to be the first real skyscraper in Europe; it was the tallest in Europe until 1952, and the tallest in Belgium from 1932 to 1967 (currently 18th tallest). In 1954 the tower was extended with an antenna which reached to a total height of 112.5 m (369 ft). In 1976, the roof of the tower was raised by 8.3 m (27 ft), and the current roof height is therefore 95.8 m (314 ft). The building is in Art-deco style and was designed by Jan Van Hoenacker.


----------



## Aarni

Lappeenranta, Finland


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Papendrecht - the Netherlands* (population: 30.000)









Photo by Leo Roubos on Flickr









Photo by Karin1973 on Flickr


----------



## Ratlegs

London, England.


----------



## Pisling

^^ The most vibrant city in Europe – you lucky bastard


----------



## vycanismajoris

Sofia, Bulgaria


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Bangkok, Thailand









flickr


----------



## pdxor

Elgin Illinois, suburb of Chicago, sorry no picture, I guess not interesting enough of a place for anyone to take any, Lived in the Portland area since I was six months old.


----------



## Hapower

Strasbourg


----------



## brch

*Krizevci, Croatia - pop 13 000*










source: panoramio, by maxeman


----------



## Buffalo

Buffalo, New York, USA


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

--


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Mangalore, India (not to be confused with the far more famous Indian city, "Bangalore")


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

My home town. Baia-Mare, Romania.


----------



## le calmar

Sherbrooke, Quebec, Canada (pop. 200,000)









axelrd.com


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

My hometown


----------



## Castor_Game

SAN ILDEFONSO OR LA GRANJA, Segovia, Spain (Pop. 5.000)

CALLE DE LA REINA - QUEEN’S STREET (MY STREET)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda
PARADOR NACIONAL DE LA GRANJA – LA GRANJA HOTEL








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adolfoplasencia
CENTRO DE NEGOCIOS DE LA GRANJA – BUSINESS CENTER








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madridx1306
FUENTE JARDINES PALACIO REAL – FOUNTAIN’S ROYAL PALACE








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocusilpa
COLEGIATA - COLLEGIATE








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jocusilpa
PALACIO REAL DE LA GRANJA – ROYAL PALACE OF LA GRANJA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/respenda


----------



## Guaicaipuro

*San Antonio de los Altos, Venezuela*
Population: 75.000


























​


----------



## the spliff fairy

I'm on the left


----------



## eklips

edit.....


----------



## Zach759

Independence


----------



## Scanius

Ljubljana ... 300.000 pop.


----------



## .for.ce.br

I'm from *Fortaleza*, in Brazil, pop. 3 million and a half (metro area), and here is a pic:


----------



## Natataek

Zach759 said:


> Independence


that's the commuity of christ (mormon) temple, right?


----------



## Natataek

*Apeldoorn, the Netherlands*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

weava said:


> my hometown: Springfield, MO (approx. 1/2 million metro)
> random new interchange, it works surprisingly well even though you drive on the wrong side of the road across the bridge.


That intersection is brilliant. I love it. It takes an eight light intersection and essentially turns it into just two, eliminating the left turn wait. Far more efficient than a regular intersection for an overpass. They should do them like this everywhere.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Zmey said:


> I remember going into the fields on bike with my friends and steeling sugar beets.


Why did you steal? :carrot:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City, typical middle class residential area


----------



## Zach759

Natataek said:


> that's the commuity of christ (mormon) temple, right?


yeah, i put it cause its the tallest there


----------



## Kreicherisch

Mine is Thung Song, Thailand.

This photo doesn't well represent the city/town but it's the best I have right now. Thung Song, as compared to other provincial cities/towns in Thailand, is a big city. It's located in the Province of Nakhon Si Thammarat.


----------



## Lana

Eindhoven,Netherlands.


----------



## Kreicherisch

Dank City said:


> Bethesda, Maryland, USA (55,000 residents)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located on the Washington Metro's Red Line this city is on the border of the District of Columbia and 30 miles from Baltimore's Inner Harbor.


I'm surprised by the fact the a relatively small town has what seems to be a subway system.... That's great. I wish we had something like that in OC, CA.


----------



## Puinkabouter

^^ That looks like a branch of the Washington DC subway system to me. Bethesda is probably a large suburb of DC?


----------



## ChackM




----------



## sarup

Fredericia, Denmark
Nice little city with 50.000 inhabitants!
Founded in 1650 by the king of that time, who wanted a fortress that could serve as a new Danish capitol. 
Today it is the main point of Danish intercity railway and has the biggest port in the country,


----------



## Kreicherisch

Puinkabouter said:


> ^^ That looks like a branch of the Washington DC subway system to me. Bethesda is probably a large suburb of DC?


That explains everything. And I think it's true. I wish a brach of LA metro rail ran through OC then.


----------



## keopera91

Richmond, Virginia


----------



## ChitownCity

Chicago, IL



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

More Specifically Da South Side



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

^ Even more specifically Englewood & Woodlawn :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Torch

Where I study and life:

*Münster, Germany* (ca. 270.000 inhabitants/ca. 500.000 bicycles:lol








Prinzipalmarkt, market street in the old town.









The University









aerial photo


----------



## Vrooms

My hometown: Singapore


----------



## miami305

My hometown...Miami, Florida - USA (pics by QuantumX)


----------



## Dallas boi

Dallas, Texas, United States of America


----------



## ekat99

Ekaterinburg, (one of the biggest cities in russia), 1,33 mio. people


----------



## Sergiu_TM

Wonderful pictures from wonderful cities around the world.

My hometown, Timisoara,3rd largest city in Romania ( ~319.000 ) first city in EUROPE to have electric public lighting. ->12 of November 1884


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Stockholm, Sweden
pop. 2 mil


----------



## spongeg

small town ft st john, BC

my house where i grew up is in the middleish










the main street - looking better now than when i lived there! haha









hospital where i was born


----------



## What_The_Face

Miguel Hidalgo // Cuajimalpa // Mexico City










None of those buildings existed, 15 years ago. Now this area is full of restaurants, bars and stores. It's quite chaotic :nuts:


----------



## diablo234

I used to live in Arvada, CO (a suburb of Denver) 









_Olde Town Arvada:_









Then when I was 15 I moved to Houston, TX.


----------



## kruksjz

Poland // Jastrzębie Zdrój


----------



## Audiomuse

I don't really have a hometown. I moved around a lot when I was younger, never staying put for long periods of time.

The city I was born in and have spent the most time in is *San Antonio, TX, U.S.A.*
This is a picture of my city's famed Riverwalk during the Christmas season.


----------



## Mascabrother

Santiago de los Caballeros, Dominican Republic










Excuse for the red car :S But i wanna show you, what it represents my city


----------



## shtoopid

Born: Douala Cameroon










Live: Palo Alto, California


----------



## Western87

The one and only City of Angels: Los Angeles
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cool-photos/4745814504/


----------



## butel

born and live in Verona , Italy.


----------



## RokasLT

Born and Live in Kaunas (LT)


----------



## brawsky

Bangkok


----------



## hammersklavier

Philadelphia (image from 2007)


----------



## Occit

This is my Hometown: MAIQUETIA, near Caracas. And my building in the red ellipse (pic from 2004):


----------



## Victhor

Fuengirola, Spain


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

Kilmarnock, one half crumbling ruins of industries long past and troubled housing schemes, the rest dull suburbia, retail parks with associated wide tarmac prairies and bypass roads to nowhere. I'm out now 










For what it's worth, the more 'charming' parts of the town centre:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*Brezno,population=20 000*


----------



## Shanluo

New Zealand ,Napier


----------



## Josemurcia

Murcia, Spain


----------



## bartjee

*Tilburg, The Netherlands*










My neighbourhood:


----------



## Mustaa

Paranaguá - Southern Brazil Coast, 140,000 inhabitants








The photo isn't mine


----------

